

Haskell logo redesign - huhtenberg
http://haskell.org/haskellwiki/Haskell_logos/New_logo_ideas

======
apgwoz
There are some horrid logos in there, and some very well done ones as well. My
favorite: <http://media.nokrev.com/junk/haskell-logos/logo9.png>

~~~
hibrian
Looks like Amtrak:
<http://www.identityworks.com/reviews/2000/amtrak%20old.gif>

~~~
sethg
Yeah, my wife's immediate reaction to that one was "so it will do as well as
Amtrak?"

------
jcromartie
There are 2, maybe 3 good ideas on that page. I think that

<http://haskell.org/sitewiki/images/0/07/Lenny1.png>

and

<http://media.nokrev.com/junk/haskell-logos/logo7.png>

are the best.

------
andreyf
The top one looks like too many logos already:

[http://www.labnol.org/internet/google-chrome-logo-design-
ins...](http://www.labnol.org/internet/google-chrome-logo-design-
inspiration/4414/)

------
Eliezer
I vote for lady Haskell-tan, who looks exactly like Haskell should:

[http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=74...](http://gelbooru.com/index.php?page=post&s=view&id=74094)

~~~
nonrecursive
Dude, mention that it's NSFW. I don't want a bunch of blinking porn pics in my
face.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Wait, what? There are ads?

I'm sure Adblock has saved my rear many times without me even knowing it.

------
llimllib
This is why you hire a professional.

------
schtog
Pure devil Haskell is awesome(not as a real candidate obv), my new desktop
background.

------
schtog
Pure devil Haskell is awesome(not as a real candidate obv), my new desktop
background.

------
xtimesninety
has links to some nice fonts too ;)

------
est
lambda logo reminds me half life.

------
asdflkj
What's the point of having a logo in a programming language?

~~~
Dobbs
Websites, documentation, shell icon in dock/desktop etc...

~~~
jamesbritt
And clothing: <http://www.cafepress.com/rubystuff.232041369>

:)

~~~
davidw
Make any money off that?

<http://www.cafepress.com/tclwear>

I've got something like 10$ of profits off that over the last four years.
Granted, it was easy to set up, but 10$ is pretty pathetic.

~~~
jamesbritt
Well, I think I've had maybe 4 thong sales since I started the shop.

Rubystuff.com overall had been averaging about $30/mo for about two years,
though lately it's been much less.

I need to toss up some new designs.

